# I am so confused



## rmm0791 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well my story is this, I have been married to my husband for six years but together for 9 we have two wonderful children. My husband is an alcoholic i left him 10 months ago. We share custody of the children and he is in AA and seems to be changing his life around. I am currently dating a man and he has his good and bad points. He hates me communicating with my ex if it is not children related. For example he was angry with me when i he found out i had texted my ex inquiring about his sick father. He read through my text messages. He believes i should take full custody of my kids and i shouldn't care how he feels about it. I have been thinking and rethinking my situation. My daughter says she doesn't mind my boyfriend being around just that she would rather he wouldn't come over every weekend. I tried discussing this with him and he just gets angry saying that i am letting my daughter run my life. I don't see the problem with us doing our own thing. His argument is well when we get married am i gonna have to stay away from my own house so you can be alone with your kids. I understand his point but i am trying to protect my kids and give them much needed attention. I want to believe that my husband has changed so that maybe we can start over but i can't trust that would be right. I fear if i leave the man i am seeing i will live to regret it.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

RED FLAGS!!!! He is already trying to control you...and you aren't even divorced yet...PLEASE WATCH OUT! He shouldn't be showing anger like that this early in a relationship...

How about you date no one for now? Living with an alcoholic is tough...I was raised by one....take care of YOU for a while and your kids....

This guy your dating sounds like trouble...checking your phone already? Telling you how to raise your kids already? RED FLAGS! PLEASE RUN!

I wish you the best


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

You just left your husband 10 months ago and your already with someone who is talking marriage? That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. You should step back and focus on you and your kids for now. Your kids are going through a tough time right now too with the divorce, they deserve as much of your time as you can give them. If he does not understand that you are just out of a troubled situation and you need to put you and your kids first, then what kind of man does that tell you he is? Selfish, in my opinion.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

You need to use the get out of jail free car and now. This guy is starting to control your communication, Hes clearly uncomfortable about you and the Ex. This will get worse as times elapses. Ypou will find yourslef under huge pressure to hand over your familiy to an uncertain and possibly difficult relationship.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Ditch the boyfriend. He's controlling and has anger, jealous issues. HUGE red flags there! 

This guy sounds like he has an abusive side to him whether its emotional, physical or both. You'd be hurting your children if you stayed with this fool.

Get out NOW before its too late!!!


----------



## rmm0791 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the responses.


----------



## himac (Oct 25, 2012)

Definitely watch out for the new boyfriend.... He has no right to tell you who not to care for. You obviously loved your husband to marry him. He is a big part of your life and your children's life and he needs to understand and accept this. Remember it's not just you anymore, make sure your kids have their father.


----------

